# Mỹ phẩm Ấn Độ: Bạn đã từng bước vào lãnh địa này chưa?



## uyenlam (7/6/18)

Khám phá mỹ phẩm Ấn Độ cũng là con đường khám phá văn hóa của đất nước này.
Không phát triển mạnh mẽ như các thương hiệu đến từ Mỹ, Nhật, Hàn… nhưng mỹ phẩm Ấn Độ vẫn có những cái tên chất lượng. Ngoài ra, phần lớn các sản phẩm của Ấn đều có thành phần từ thảo dược nên rất lành tính, không gây kích ứng da. Giá cả rất phải chăng cũng là một điểm cộng lớn.

Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một làn gió mới thì có thể khám phá một số loại mỹ phẩm Ấn Độ sau đây:

*1. AURAVEDIC SKIN LIGHTENING OIL*
Auravedic Skin Lightening Oil là một loại dầu dưỡng trắng da. Thành phần có chứa nghệ tây, nghệ vàng và cam thảo. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, làn da sẽ được cải thiện, trắng lên trông thấy, những vết thâm cũng mờ dần đi. Đặc biểu, kiểu trắng này không phải trắng bệch mà là kiểu trắng tự nhiên, khoẻ khoắn. Để sử dụng loại dầu dưỡng này, bạn chỉ cần cho vài giọt ra tay sau đó xoa lên mặt hoặc massage nhẹ nhàng.




*2. VICCO TURMERIC CREAM*
Không sở hữu bao bì bắt mắt nhưng Vicco Turmeric Cream là món mỹ phẩm Ấn Độ được đầu tư. Đây được xem là “dũng sĩ” diệt mụn cực kỳ lợi hại, có thể trị được cái loại mụn bọc, mụn đầu đen, mụn đầu trắng… trong một thời gian thần tốc. Đặc biệt, thành phần có chứa trễ nên bạn cũng không cần lo lắng về vết thâm. Cách sử dụng rất đơn gian, lấy một lượng kem vừa đủ và thoa lên vùng da cần điều trị. Mỗi ngày, bạn có thể thoa 3-4 lần.




*3. AURAVEDIC ANTI BLEMISH CLEAR SKIN*
Như tên gọi, món mỹ phẩm có công dụng làm sạch da. Thành phần có chứa dầu tràm trà, nha đam, dầu jojoba, đu đu, nghệ, bột neem… Vì thế, loại mặt nạ này sẽ giúp làm sạch da, đồng thời kháng khuẩn phòng chống các loại mụn. Đặc biệt, Auravedic Anti Blemish Clear Skin là “kẻ thù” của mụn ẩn. Nếu kiên trì sử dụng, mụn ẩn cứng đầu nhất sẽ bị tiêu diệt, làn da sẽ trở nên mịn màng, mềm mượt.




*4. AROMA MAGIC NEEM & TEA TREE FACE WASH*
Đây là món mỹ phẩm Ấn Độ chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng. Thành phần chính có chứa bột neem và tinh dầu tràm trà. Vì thế, mụn sẽ được loại bỏ và lượng dầu trên da cũng giảm đi đáng kể. Điểm đáng lưu ý là Aroma Magic Neem & Tea Tree Face Wash nói không với cồn, paraben, nước hoa, chất tạo màu… Một bảng thành phần lý tưởng cho những cô nàng có làn da nhạy cảm.




*5. JUST HERBS SANFACE SKIN TIGHTENING SANDAL GLOW PACK*
Sanface Just Herbs là mặt nạ có công dụng làm sáng da. Thành phần có chứa tinh dầu đàn hương, gỗ đàn hương, cỏ hương bài, bột vỏ cam, đất sét… Với bảng thành phần trên, món mỹ phẩm Ấn Độ này giúp làm sạch da sâu từ bên trong, kích thích quá trình lưu thông máu và giúp làn da trở nên hồng hào. Đồng thời, cỏ hương bài là chất chống oxy hoá, tiêu diệt các nốt mụn và khả năng kháng viêm. Đất sét có trong thành phần giúp loại bỏ bã nhờn, làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông và ngừa mụn.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

